# Chevy Cruze SS - Motor Trend Rendition



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

The sides and rear look really good. However the front end doesn't really flow to well with the rest of the lines of the car. I just hope Chevy does a proper SS model here and not like that garbage SS model they were selling in Singapore.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, still love that color. Thats a mean looking Cruze. Would buy that in a heartbeat


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

That is something that my Chevy Cruze does not look like but only wish it did! That being produced would give the Cruze a great name on the streets.


----------



## KidCruze (Nov 9, 2010)

Now that is what an SS model Chevy Cruze should look like, the color, rims and body sure do define the lines. Amazing post!


----------



## lre107 (Nov 4, 2010)

That is HOT!!! I really like it, love the looks, just put 275hp under the hood, and we are talking!!


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

What do you think the chances of actually seeing 275 horse? What is a realistic number - low 200?


----------



## KidCruze (Nov 9, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> What do you think the chances of actually seeing 275 horse? What is a realistic number - low 200?


275 is unreal from the factory, at most 200-230


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> What do you think the chances of actually seeing 275 horse? What is a realistic number - low 200?


the LNF is rated at 270 i think in the new buick, it's not unrealistic. 

it gets 260hp in the cobalt ss/tc, no reason at all GM can't push the engine a whole 10 more hp..

edit: it really depends on which motor they put in it. the LUJ really isnt built for performance so if they DID make an SS version i doubt it would have such a tiny engine


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmmm interesting stuff to know. Thanks shawn672


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

chevy should make a cruze ss model to help keep the ss models alive in a compact car. After all when you hear SS, you think of a power chevy. With the cruze doing so well already i dont see why not create a SS


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

i think 270 is unrealistic even for an ss model. that would make the cruze ss faster than a 2010 camaro which would look really bad on chevy. at most i think they will do something between 230-250 just to keep it in check.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> i think 270 is unrealistic even for an ss model. that would make the cruze ss faster than a 2010 camaro which would look really bad on chevy. at most i think they will do something between 230-250 just to keep it in check.


08-10 cobalts ss/tc's were 260hp stock with a stage 1 upgrade available

why is 270 so unrealistic? you can't compare the camaro and the cruze, plus the camaro ss makes well over 400hp


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> i think 270 is unrealistic even for an ss model. that would make the cruze ss faster than a 2010 camaro which would look really bad on chevy. at most i think they will do something between 230-250 just to keep it in check.


Doesn't the Cobalt SS already have a faster time around the ring than the Camaro SS? I'm pretty sure it did. Maybe an LY7 will fit and they can do AWD? :/


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> 08-10 cobalts ss/tc's were 260hp stock with a stage 1 upgrade available
> 
> why is 270 so unrealistic? you can't compare the camaro and the cruze, plus the camaro ss makes well over 400hp


defiantly cant compare camaro to the cruze. Camaro is more of a status and performance thing!
with the way the cruze will sell, a performance model is needed


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Is there any talk of when an SS package would come out?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

4L4N said:


> Is there any talk of when an SS package would come out?


nope and probably wont ever. buick got the powertrains we were hoping for


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...shawn672, oops!

...you're correct, I was mixing s/c and t/c (wrong), so I deleted that post _myself_.

...Thanks!






*P.S.* -- "under reporting" has been common for quite awhile. For instance, my 340 6BBL was labelled 290 HP (just under the insurance industries "bad" 300 HP threshhold), but drag race times (~10 lb/hp) and chassis dynos equated to more like 320-340 HP.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

and i deleted mine


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

The fog lamp inserts are exactly what I have imagined on my LS as an aftermarket item! except they would be the stock shape of course.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i love it. i do wish they would make one.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

AF_mike said:


>


Hey baby, come here often? *drooooool*


----------

